# AASHTO Steel Beam Shear



## McEngr (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't have my AASHTO with me today, but I have been studying steel beam shear design with tension field action requirements. Can anyone confirm whether the equations are similar in AASHTO vs. AISC?

Thanks.


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 13, 2011)

McEngr said:


> I don't have my AASHTO with me today, but I have been studying steel beam shear design with tension field action requirements. Can anyone confirm whether the equations are similar in AASHTO vs. AISC?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.dot.ca.gov/newtech/researchreports/preliminary_investigations/docs/pi_of_plate_girder_end_panel_shear_resistance_oct-28-2010.pdf

You might want to peruse this.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 13, 2011)

Well ipswitch, pardon my ignorance because it appears to me that for a composite deck on a steel plate girder, one does not consider tension field action at all and this is merely a proposal to do research into code development. Is this correct?


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 13, 2011)

McEngr said:


> Well ipswitch, pardon my ignorance because it appears to me that for a composite deck on a steel plate girder, one does not consider tension field action at all and this is merely a proposal to do research into code development. Is this correct?


We don't really concern ourselves with shear in the web at the ends. We check it, but not extensively. I just did a load rating recently and the State Load Rating Engineer asked me to do the shear calcs for good measure otherwise I would have never bothered adding them.

However, we go into some extensive design calcs for bearing stiffeners at the ends.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks ip. Hopefully I can be of some help with steel and wood design. Concrete and masonry I only do for shallow foundations on a regular basis, so I'll hopefully be able to do well on those strengths and weaknesses.


----------

